# Help needed re sperm importing



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Arrrgggghhhh I so excited been for appt with dr Rutherford at seacroft and were starting donor IUI I been told look on European sperm bank does anyone know how many vitals to buy? General cost etc ?


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

I ordered from ESB and they are really helpful there.  You new to weigh up cost of importing with cost of sperm (relatively cheap), cost of storage here and whether you want extra for future treatments/siblings. I can't remember the costs I'm afraid.

If you are happy with your clinic and would be happy to continue treatment there if your first go isn't successful then consider buying more than one vial. 

I think I bought 3 vials, used one and froze two. I recently had the frozen lot thrown away as won't be having a sibling and don't want to keep paying storage.

ESB also give you a lot of donor info which for me was really important.

Good luck x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Ps I figure you buy two or three vials and get pregnant on first go then you'll be so happy it won't matter you've got extra, whereas if you don't and need more it will be added cost and added hassle.


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Many thanks 

I see u did D IUI what was difference medicated and non  I know sounds stupid


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

A natural cycle is no meds you just monitor your ovulation and have IUI at appropriate time.  Medicated cycle is in laymans when you take medication to induce the release eggs. 

Hope that helps a little


----------



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep that makes sense I need the meds lol how did u find them?


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

The clinics prescribe the meds so you would collect from them. If having treatment abroad the clinic send you a script and you would need to find a pharmacist that accepts private/international scripts.


----------

